# Video of Duge heeling with coach



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is so nice to watch. Sigh, I'm jealous.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

She dislikes showing! *unbelievable* ! I've seen her and her dogs at shows - and they all look like they are having a ball out there. 

Carolyn - unless I was totally wrong - I thought I met you and Duge and Selli at one of the A2 fun matches? And I can't believe that little puppy grew so much in just a few months. That's _not_ him!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> That is so nice to watch. Sigh, I'm jealous.


Ditto. I loved the pace and the energy. Does she use the music in the background on a regular basis?

Does anyone know how often dogs are shown in obedience by a professional trainer rather than the owner? Is it permitted under AKC rules?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Z's - not always professional trainer, but sometimes somebody other than the actual owner. It's perfectly allowed. You just fill out the entry different.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

_"- not always professional trainer, but sometimes somebody other than the actual owner. It's perfectly allowed. You just fill out the entry different." 
_
Well I knew people did it sometimes for field and agility but didn't realize it was done for obedience as well. Would it be mostly breeders who are trying to get as many titles as possible on a breeding dog? 

I'd love to see Zoe move ahead faster and I'm sure she could with a more experienced handler but I don't want to miss out on being the one out there doing it with her, to say nothing of the cost of having someone else handle her.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

That was pretty good. Makes me want to go back to luring with a treat for a few days to get Bella to keep her head up better.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Very pretty


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

That was REAL nice!! 




Megora said:


> @Z's - not always professional trainer, but sometimes somebody other than the actual owner. It's perfectly allowed. You just fill out the entry different.



If the handler is not the owner then the dog must be shown in the B class of whatever class they are entered in.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

AmbikaGR said:


> If the handler is not the owner then the dog must be shown in the B class of whatever class they are entered in.


Only if the handler has titled dogs before.... right? :uhoh:

I'm hoping I didn't break any rules when I showed my Danny. He was my dog and I was the one who did all the training and paid for all the training, but the papers had my two older sisters' names on it vs mine. So I was the "handler" and entered him in novice A. 

Jacks was a "gray line" dog and I probably could have gotten away with showing him in A classes. But I was very proud to show in B.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Megora said:


> Only if the handler has titled dogs before.... right? :uhoh:
> 
> I'm hoping I didn't break any rules when I showed my Danny. He was my dog and I was the one who did all the training and paid for all the training, but the papers had my two older sisters' names on it vs mine. So I was the "handler" and entered him in novice A.
> 
> Jacks was a "gray line" dog and I probably could have gotten away with showing him in A classes. But I was very proud to show in B.



Yes and no but you were fine.
Immediate family as defined by the AKC can show a dog for an owner can show a dog. As for Novice A as long as the sub-handler has not titled a dog in AKC obedience and is an immediate family member you are/were ok. Had you shown Jacks in Novice A and got caught your Qs would have been voided.
An immediate family member can show a dog in Open A and Utility A for an owner.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Megora said:


> She dislikes showing! *unbelievable* ! I've seen her and her dogs at shows - and they all look like they are having a ball out there.
> 
> Carolyn - unless I was totally wrong - I thought I met you and Duge and Selli at one of the A2 fun matches? And I can't believe that little puppy grew so much in just a few months. That's _not_ him!


Yep, I am sure her pups enjoy the showing more than she does! You did meet the Duge back in September or October at AADTC. I miss that little baby, but we are having fun with the bigger boy he is now.

Kathy does all her heeling training to music to keep her pace regular and quick, she uses the "glue method" to teach heeling so lots of treats and a gradual shifting of the left hand from a position to treat to the show position.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Selli-Belle said:


> she uses the "glue method" to teach heeling so lots of treats and a gradual shifting of the left hand from a position to treat to the show position.


That's what I'm doing with Bertie.... it helps with the positioning for training heel. 

I'm glad I wasn't imagining things! You didn't introduce yourself and I couldn't remember if you said the name of the adorable puppy (who Jacks wanted to play with so badly), but I heard you talking to Selli. Thought there couldn't be too many dogs named Selli around here. 

Duge did VERY nice for you in the RALLY (I don't know why I said f8) ring. Everyone was watching the golden pup.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Selli-Belle said:


> Yep, I am sure her pups enjoy the showing more than she does! You did meet the Duge back in September or October at AADTC. I miss that little baby, but we are having fun with the bigger boy he is now.
> 
> Kathy does all her heeling training to music to keep her pace regular and quick, she uses the "glue method" to teach heeling so lots of treats and a gradual shifting of the left hand from a position to treat to the show position.


At what point does she typically eliminate the treat in the left hand?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Megora said:


> That's what I'm doing with Bertie.... it helps with the positioning for training heel.
> 
> I'm glad I wasn't imagining things! You didn't introduce yourself and I couldn't remember if you said the name of the adorable puppy (who Jacks wanted to play with so badly), but I heard you talking to Selli. Thought there couldn't be too many dogs named Selli around here.
> 
> Duge did VERY nice for you in the RALLY (I don't know why I said f8) ring. Everyone was watching the golden pup.


Sorry Kate, I did not realize who you were until the Marshbanks trial where I was in control of the catalog!


----------

